# Pc startet nicht sofort, nach Knopf druck.



## ITZetteus (8. Juli 2017)

Hallo Community,

Habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem System. Wenn ich den Power button drücke, geht er zwar an (lüfter laufen etc.), dann ist alles wieder ruhig (2 sec ) und es geht weiter. Er bootet dann ganz normal und auch im laufenden Betrieb, sind keinerlei Einschränkungen merkbar. 

Mein System:
I7 6700k wakü corsair h100i v2
Asus z170 pro gaming 
Palit Game Rock 1080 + Panel 
16 GB Gskill 3200mhz DDR 4
bequit Power Zone 650w 
2 x wd 1tb 
2 x ssd 250 GB

Angleschlossen ist:
1 Monitor HDMI
1 Maus usb
1 Tastatur usb
1 Laufwerk usb
1 Panel usb
1 razer tartarus 
1 Sound Blaster Omnibus usb


Stromversorgung:
Brennstuhl 6 x Verteiler + Sicherung 
Brennstuhl Funk Stromschalter 

Dort sind PC, 2x Monitor, led Lampe HDMI Verteiler, soundanlage angeschlossen. 

Hoffe die Infos reichen erst mal. Das Problem besteht nicht immer. Sofern ich ihn wieder herunterfahre, startet er danach wieder sofort nach Knopfdruck.  

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2017)

Und das soll jetzt woran liegen? Am Netzteil?
Ich würde eher mal das Mainboard verdächtigen.


----------



## ITZetteus (8. Juli 2017)

Tja wenn ich das wüsste 😐

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2017)

Na ja, anderes Netzteil anschließen und dann weißt du mehr.
Ohne testen wirst du das vermutlich nicht ermitteln können.


----------



## ITZetteus (8. Juli 2017)

Ich werde es mal näher eingrenzen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2017)

Wie alt ist denn die Hardware und hast du alles zusammen gekauft oder noch was vom alten Rechner übernommen?

Du kannst mal ein Bios Update durchführen, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast.
Dann die Grafikkarte ausbauen und den monitor an die IGP anschließen ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## ITZetteus (9. Juli 2017)

Habe jetzt alle Szenarien durch getestet und es lag am Bios. Was ja beim z170 nicht untypisch ist. Habe die Standard werte geladen und er fuhr ohne kurze Schwankung hoch. Bios war sowie so aktuell. Jedoch kann ich das plötzliche verhalten mir nicht erklären. Da es die ganze Zeit lief mit meinen OC einstellungen.😐 naja schade 

Edit. Habe gelesen das man es das an aus an Problem beim OC nennt. Und es be manchen MB und NT normal ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2017)

Dann scheint das ein Bug im Bios zu sein und da das ja noch ein Skylake board ist -- also schon älter ist -- wird es da vermutlich kein Bios mehr geben, das das Problem beseitigt.
Echt ärgerlich.


----------

